# Cotton Patch's "Baked Squash"



## babe (Jul 2, 2003)

I want the recipe for Cotton patch baked squash..Does anyone know how it is made???


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 3, 2003)

Sorry babe - I have no idea and I have never even heard of the Cotton Patch!!  LOL.  I wish I could help because I love baked squash - can you describe it at all?  Is it acorn squash?


----------

